# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La energía hidroeléctrica, más perjudicial para los ecosistemas del norte que el cambio climático

## Jonasino

> Investigadores de la Escuela John A. Paulson de Ingeniería y Ciencias Aplicadas (SEAS, por sus siglas en inglés) y la Escuela TH Chan de Salud Pública de Harvard, en Estados Unidos, sugieren que los altos niveles de metilmercurio en la vida del Ártico son un subproducto del calentamiento global y el derretimiento del hielo marino en el Ártico y las regiones subárticas. Para mitigar el calentamiento global, muchos gobiernos están recurriendo a la energía hidroeléctrica y este trabajo alerta de que la inundación para el desarrollo hidroeléctrico añadirá aún más metilmercurio a los ecosistemas que el cambio climático.
> 
> El metilmercurio, una potente neurotoxina, es especialmente alto en la vida marina del Ártico, pero hasta hace poco, los científicos no han podido explicar por qué. La investigación, que se publica en 'Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences', comenzó como una revisión de la evaluación del impacto ambiental de la represa hidroeléctrica Muskrat Falls en Labrador, Canadá, que, en 2017, inundará una gran región aguas arriba en el estuario de un fiordo llamado Lago Melville.
> 
> La mayor parte del lago se encuentra en Nunatsiavut, la primera región autónoma en Canadá gobernada por el pueblo esquimal de los inuit. Las comunidades predominantemente indígenas en Melville se basan en el lago como fuente primaria de alimento. Cuando un informe sobre el impacto aguas abajo predijo la inexistencia de efectos adversos en el Lago Melville por la inundación, el Gobierno Nunatsiavut pidió ayuda a Elsie Sunderland, profesora asociada de Ingeniería Ambiental en los Mares y Salud Ambiental en la Escuela Chan de Harvard.
> 
>     La energía limpia beneficia a todo el mundo, pero los costos de la energía hidroeléctrica a menudo los asumen en su totalidad las comunidades aborígenes que viven allí
> 
> "La energía limpia beneficia a todo el mundo, pero los costos de la energía hidroeléctrica a menudo los asumen en su totalidad las comunidades aborígenes que viven allí. Nuestra investigación pone de relieve algunos de los costos para la comunidad con el objetivo de ayudarles a planificar y adaptarse a los cambios que están a punto de ocurrir", explica Sunderland.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

